# 2048 Links zu Photoshop, Cinema und Flash tutorials!



## amu abdullai (24. März 2005)

2048 Links zu Photoshop, Cinema und Flash tutorials!
    Bookmarks für:
    - Internet Explorer
    - Mozilla / Firefox
    - Opera
    Noch fragen?


----------



## Consti (24. März 2005)

Also da Bedanke ich mich doch mal recht herzlich!

Echt pralles Paket was du da anbietest.


----------



## holzoepfael (24. März 2005)

Vielen Dank. Wirklich praktisch und ziemlich ausführliche Liste..

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## fluessig (24. März 2005)

Vielleicht ist die Seite ja unter den Links dabei, falls nicht sollte sie auf jeden Fall erwähnt werden, schließlich hat sie Links zu über 6000 PS Tutorials (auch wenn sich viele gleichen):

http://www.pixel2life.com/tutorials/photoshop.php?tut=4


----------



## blount (24. März 2005)

SRY @ amu abdullai aber der Thread gehört
wohl eher in die »Grafik FAQ«, in der alle
möglichen Links zu Tutorials und Programmen
aufgelistet werden!


----------



## amu abdullai (25. März 2005)

@ fluessig Ich nehme sie in meiner Liste auf


----------



## holzoepfael (25. März 2005)

jo flüssig die Seite ist ziemlich fett....Deshalb habe ich die shcon in den Fav's....
Übrigens amu abdullai einige Links funktionieren leider bereits nicht mehr....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Dark_Fighter (25. März 2005)

Super Teil, hatte erst Angst das Teil zeschiesst meine Bookmarks, aber war kein Problem legt die Ordner perfekt an. Und die Gliederung ist sehr gut, ich selber habe auch schon viele Tutorials also Bookmarks, aber nicht so übersichtlich, ich denke damit werde ich mir eine ganze Menge Fragerei im Forum spaaren.


----------



## dateninquisitor (25. März 2005)

sehr schön! 1000 Dank


----------



## buchi82 (27. März 2005)

Na da sage ich doch mal *Danke* . Die Liste ist ja fast besser als


----------

